# Does test help bone healing?



## Gkjnr (Jul 18, 2014)

Got a cage fitted to my lower leg on tuesday as the plate that was fitted in feb came away from the bone! Just wondering if my 3 weekly test boost will hinder or help my bone to heal? Any advice greatly recieved


----------

